# Help!!



## Frogsrule (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi
I just found growths on 11 tadpoles!!!  I can't take a pic because my camera is acting up but it looks like a burn its red on some and others just bumps kind like boils or warts.
Please help I really don't want to lose that many tads!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

What kind of tads, how old? How many cluthes have you seen from this pair?


----------



## Frogsrule (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi
They are D. Auratus and they are around 4 weeks. And this is there 2 or 3 clutch.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

What is the ammonia, pH, and nitrite levels in the tadpole water. How are you housing them and what are you using for water changes? 

Ed


----------



## Frogsrule (Nov 25, 2009)

Now all the bumps pretty much gone ! I don't know the ph but for cleaning I use a turkey baster. and they are housed in individual cups.


----------



## Frogsrule (Nov 25, 2009)

ok I thought I would bring this back up because the bumps come up every night then go down in the morning. Quite weird.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Try to get some pics.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

What kind of water and whats in it? What do you feed and how often?


----------



## Frogsrule (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok so I got the pics the pics are not to good and it probably doesn't help that i just feed them blood worms 
I used aged tap water and larger plactic cups and i feed them veggie fish flakes on day and blood worms the next.


----------



## prolawn_care (Dec 26, 2009)

Almost looks like ICH, but could just be their spots, but i have yet to see any spots come and go on my auratus... My guess would be ICH, but wouldnt gurantee it. As far a cure goes i cant say what to do, but with fish i add methane blue to their water or add a little bit of aquarium salt, but i have yet to use it on my tads so not sure what would happen... Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Frogsrule (Nov 25, 2009)

Does ICH come and go because during the day the tadpoles will have either a small bump or no bump but at night its grows into a huge bump then goes down in the morning.


----------



## prolawn_care (Dec 26, 2009)

Almost all fish tanks have ICH, but it just depends on to what degree. I have noticed it more at night, not sure why, but my guess would be temperature differences. Google "ICH" and you should see several results and read up on it that should give you a better idea if thats what it is or not. Keep us posted if you figure anything out!


----------



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

ICH has a cycle it comes and goes. Generally it flakes off and rests at the bottom and then produces cysts that attach to the host and the cycle repeats. Typical treatments are formaldehyde, malachite green, and copper. I really don't know what ill effects they would have on a tadpole, but I have treated many fish with various remidies and it has never killed them but the results have never been great either.

Creatures that are healthier are more resiliant to ICH, so my advise to you is to make sure the water is pristine and the tads are well fed.


----------



## Frogsrule (Nov 25, 2009)

I looked it up I don't think it is ICH because it is a bump. I think the spots are just from the crappy pics I took.


----------



## Frogsrule (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok so I will try to describe the 3 type of lumps I am seeing with childish pictures. The shaded parts are where the lumps are.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Are you sure it's just not the actual body of the tadpole?

Sometimes the body will look lumpy and non symetrcial due to the skin and even possibly the metamophosis. They look a little too young to be ready to pop their back legs but sometimes.....tads....look a little lumpy and irregular shaped.


----------



## Frogsrule (Nov 25, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Are you sure it's just not the actual body of the tadpole?
> 
> Sometimes the body will look lumpy and non symetrcial due to the skin and even possibly the metamophosis. They look a little too young to be ready to pop their back legs but sometimes.....tads....look a little lumpy and irregular shaped.


That could be it. This is my first experience with dart frog tadpoles.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Could the bump simply be waste material moving through their gut in the evening, and the resultant poop is moved out by morning?
A glance at their underbelly by holding the jar overhead might resolve this.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

I DON"T WANT TO SOUND HARSH, BUT:

For the love of--*PLEASE* find out the temp, pH and ammonia level of your water. This will help us help you and your tadpoles.


----------



## Frogsrule (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi
The lumps are gone now and have been gone for days. Do you still want me to do a ph check?


----------



## acrojade8 (Aug 17, 2009)

It would be wise; this is the beginning ofyour foary into tads and there may be some complications that haven't arisen yet. Providing those measurements will allow everyone to be able to let you know if you're on the right track.

A quick word of advice: if Ed ever chimes and asks for deatils, provide them.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

With *ALL* aquatic pets, it is good protocol to:

1) Do weekly pH and ammonia tests before _and_ after your weekly partial water changes;

2) Try to maintain a consistent water temperature to avoid ICH and shock (and gas bubble disease, which is a type of shock).


----------



## Frogsrule (Nov 25, 2009)

The ph is between 7 and 7.5 depending on the cup.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

That pH is fine for most amphibians!

Now, as long as your ammonia level is low (water changes and/or foam filter) and the temp doesn't fluctuate, then you know that your water is is not a source of stress. 

Btw, what kind pf tadpoles are they?!?


----------



## Frogsrule (Nov 25, 2009)

They are Auratus.


----------

